# Instalacion bateria en autos con computadora



## santiago martinez

Necesitará saber si para cambiar la bateria en un automovil con computadora se necesita hacer un puente con otra bateria para que la computadora no se desconfigure. Me parece una locura que sea tan facil correr el riesgo de desconfigurar la computadora por el solo hecho de desconectar la bateria para cargarla. 
gracias


----------



## ciri

Em?. no?. la batería de mi auto la he sacado varias veces, y nunca paso nada de ese tipo, ni se me había ocurrido que se des configure!.


----------



## bactering

Es un sistema "saca perras" de los mecánicos. Si fuese así. Vaya diseñadores más chapucillas no crees. 

Tambien tendrías que tener la batería al 100% en todo momento. Al arrancar te baja la tensión lo suficiente como para. 

Ten en cuenta la polaridad de la batería por lo demás no hay que hacerle mucho caso.

Saludos

Eiiii. El reloj si que va a ser un problema. ese si se va a desprogramar. ¿Necesitas un experto en ello?


----------



## rbarriae

Santiago, tanto como que el computador del auto se desconfigure, no creo, nunca he escuchado algo asi. 
Sin embargo algo de verdad existe en el problema de sacar la bateria del auto. En algunos modelos antiguos de automoviles, la radio estaba conectada con un cable adicional directamente a la batería, y la usa para mantener activas las memorias de las estaciones favoritas y configuraciones del usuario. Cuando uno retira la bateria del auto y no coloca otra bateria dentro de unos minutos, esa configuracion se pierde. De modo que cuando vuelves a colocar una bateria tu radio esta totalmente desprogramada. Ese problema ocurre con algunas radios como la Blaukpunt que si es de las que usan una clave de acceso, olvidate, mejor te compras otra radio, porque al volver a conectar la corriente la radio se bloqueará totalmente y no podras hacer nada con ella, a menos que hayas sido previsor y tengas guardado el código de activación ( ¿a alguien se le ha ocurrido hacer eso alguna vez?).
Te lo menciono porque a mis manos llego hace tiempo una radio con ese problema. El dueño le sacó  la bateria a su auto y la cambió por una nueva, pero puso la nueva al dia siguiente. Cuando quiso encender la radio, esta le pidió la clave, y hasta ahi llego todo. Tratamos de contactarnos con los representantes oficiales, pero nos enviaron una clave que no coincidia, así que el dueño del vehiculo tuvo que comprarse otra radio. Fué la solución mas rápida.

Bueno, espero que mi larga historia les haya servido de algo.

Saludos.


----------



## andres_soto

Santiago, mi viejo tiene un taller de mecanica y a veses lo ayudo con el tema de la elecronica. Con el tema de desconectar la bateria es todo un mito lo de que se desprograma. la memoria de la central electronica de tu vehiculo solo almacena fallas y algunos datos no significativos, por lo q si desconectas la bateria solo perdes información que se recupera con solo dar un par de vueltas a la manzana. 
Por otro lado existen vehiculos como la linea ford que poseen sistemas de audio con clave de acceso que provee el fabricante. Si no tenes esa clave lo mejor es tomar todas las precauciones para q no quede sin alimentacion el circuito, ya que inabilitarias el sistema de audio y solo lo podes habilitar contactandote con el fabricante. Pero repito, solo en algunos casos


----------



## Pedrak

Brother con respecto de desconectar la bateria si causa un proble mas con vehiculos q son d agencia por q el radio tiene alimentacion con la bateria y si se desconecta el radio pide un code o un codigo, tambien en vehiculos modernos con suspencion y direccion electronica se pierde la información y el vehiculo pierde los parametros. y para los vehiculos con inyeccion electronica se pierde la información de la computadora como datos de falla y se pierde el diagnostico.

Ojala sea de utilidad.


----------



## thors

creo que esta claro que no hay problema para la computadora del auto solo en los accesorios como
radios , reloj, ajustes del climatizador ,etc

solo  añadire que muchos problemas en los automoviles  se solucionan  ."RESETEANDO" la computadora  ,, en general esta accion es desconectando la bateria por 20 minutos  y al energizarla nuevamente la  computadora  comenzara a  chequear nuevamente todos los dispositivos ..

y todas las computadoras  tinen un modo de emergencia que si detecta un problema con algun dispositivo con problemas te permite funcionar con el motor  siempre cuando el disposito no sea critico ..como el sensor que detecta el giro del motor   y en el panel te indicara  con alguna luz piloto que debes revisar tu auto


----------



## ronces

hola si desconectas la bateria no pasa nada ala computadora; porq las computadoras tienen programadas sus fuciones permamentemente y aparte tienen baterias de respaldo integrada.


----------



## Edwin Gonzalez Medina

Un amigo me  contò  que  hace  como  2  años  desconectò  la bateria  de  un  Chevrolet  Optra,  y  la  computadora  se  le  bloqueò,  lo  cual  impidiò  encender  el  carro,  este  problema  solo  se pudo  solucionar  cuando llamaron  al  concecionario.

entonces  para  que  se eviten  esos  lìos,  antes  de  desconectar  la  bateria  en un  carro  moderno,  consigan una  bateria de 9 voltios, un conector, un conector  para  la  cigarrera,  conectan la  pila  e  inmediatamente  desconectan la  bateria  del  carro,  desde  ahi  tienen  como  15  minutos  para  conectar  la  otra.

NOTA: lo de la  cigarrera  es  porque  esta  esta  conectada  con  corriente  directa.

ojalà  les  sirva  mi  aporte.

Que viva  colombia


----------



## blasidalen

Hola.efectivamente la radio si es de codigo antirrobo te lo pedirá despues (asegurate de tenerlo),respecto a las ucs,no se desprograman pero algunas memorizan codigo de avería por "tensión demasiado baja" no suele haber mas consecuencias aunque en algun auto enciende el testigo de avería(el de airbag por ejemplo)teniendo que conectarlo al autodiagnosis.

Conectale otra batería como te comentan si no quieres arriesgarte.

CUIDADO CON LA POLARIDAD eso si que causa grande daños en unidades de mando y creeme que no es tan dificilun despiste de medio segundo.
salu2


----------



## fernandoae

"por q el radio tiene alimentacion con la bateria y si se desconecta el radio pide un code o un codigo"
-Que si el auto no lo compraste robado esta con el manual.

Edwin Gonzalez Medina lo que mencionas de poner una pila de 9v, sin faltar el respeto,es la boludez mas grande que oi... quien te dijo eso?          

"CUIDADO CON LA POLARIDAD eso si que causa grande daños en unidades de mando y creeme que no es tan dificilun despiste de medio segundo."
 -a mas de uno le ha pasado, linda guita sale el chiste!

"solo añadire que muchos problemas en los automoviles se solucionan ."RESETEANDO" la computadora ,, en general esta accion es desconectando la bateria por 20 minutos y al energizarla nuevamente la computadora comenzara a chequear nuevamente todos los dispositivos .."
-Asi es, y no es que se desprograme la ecu (asi se llama, no "computadora") sino que pierde referencia de los sensores, generalmente con dejar en contacto algunos minutos ya esta, son muy pocos los vehiculos donde hay que realizar algun procedimiento extra.


----------



## maligno

efectivamente, hay algunos que si presentan problemas al desconectar la bateria, pero no de ecu o pcm ( apesar de que algunas pierden algunos datos), son algunos modelos con inmovilizador los que dan que hacer, en varios casos despues de desconectar la bateria el motor no arranca mas, hasta que se reprograma el inmo.


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches, dejemos el mito de que todo se desprograma de un lado y pensemos electronicamente. todos los programas de las ecus (cualquiera fueren iny. abs. airbags, tablero, climatizacion, etc.) estan grabadas en eeprom o sea que no hay problemas de que se borren, si bien si se desactualizan los parametros de correccion adaptativa que como bien lo mencionaron antes con un par de vueltas a la manzana se restablecen. 
Pero bien con lo que si hay que tener mucho cuidado es con los imnovilizadores del sist. de arranque, estos estan preparados para actuar sin estar el contacto puesto, son muy sensibles y muchas veces pueden desprogramarse. lo cual nos obliga a tener que introducir el codigo y codificarlos nuevamente o bien si este no se lo tiene hay que leer el pincode desde el mismo sist. de inmo. con un scanner automotriz o bien con un lector de memorias eprom y su correspondiente programa para decidificar la info leida. vuelvo a repetir no es la mayoria de los casos, ocurre mas en los vehiculos de alta gama que son los mas evolucionados, y todo se soluciona con una simple codificacion (claro evidentemente en el consecionario o en un taller que disponga de los elementos necesarios), Lo que si se desprograma es el estereo, los sist.de levantavidrios automaticos, los relojes, etc. cosas que en el manual del usuario dice como volverlos a la normalidad. espero dejar un poco mas en claro este mito. un abrazo a todos.


----------



## ORTIZNICOLAS

No no se desprograma, lo unico que se pierde es la hora del relog al quitar la bateria...yo le he quitado a mi auto y no pasa nada sigue caminando bien

lo unico que me aconsejo un mecanico automotriz es:
 1.-  nunca pasar corriente a otro auto 

2.- si quitas la bateria por un buen rato, cuando la instales nuevamente no enciaendas tu auto a la primera...abre la llave y espera unos 30 segundos para que la ecu haga un diagniostico general del sistema...


----------



## maligno

Efectivamente hay problemas con algunos modelos que al desconectar batería y cumpliendo algunas condiciones como la llave puesta en el contacto "hay desprogramacion" este problema es muy frecuente en los modelos con inmovilizador de código variable o rolling code, estos usan un transponder (el chip de la llave) llamado 33 rolling.
 Y no es que fallen al desconectar si no que al re-conectar la bateria.
modelos con falla de este tipo
 BMW sistema ews 
Mercedes ML320  entre 1998 y 2000.
saludos Maligno


----------



## Sedano

Se pierden algunas cosas como los códigos de fallo almacenados, el código antirrobo de la radio, la memoria de los alzacristales, el reloj... nada importante, lo más coñazo el código de la radio que si no lo tienes tendras que ir al concesionario a por el. Lo más sencillo es ponerle cualquier fuente de 12v en paralelo, por poca potencia que tenga da igual, como si quieres hacerlo con 8 pilas de voltio y medio. Eso si, NUNCA la quites con el motor en marcha, y no te olvides de quitar el contacto y sacar la llave.
    A veces cuando se "descontrola" alguna uce se desconecta la batería para que se "rearme" y les sienta hasta bien .


----------



## maligno

me parece que la desprogramacion de un inmovilizador no es tan poca cosa y reitero cosa muy frecuente en modelos ya descritos.


----------

